# My Onkyo has died



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, looks like my Onkyo 809 has developed the dreaded HDMI failure. Went to fire it up and zero audio. I haven't done the reset as of yet but looks like I'll be in the market for a new AVR.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is yours covered by the 10 year warranty for failed HDMI boards?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, I'd find out. My 808 was covered!!! Maybe you just need an excuse though... Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Is yours covered by the 10 year warranty for failed HDMI boards?


 Yes, it's covered but I'll be replacing it regardless.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yeah, I'd find out. My 808 was covered!!! Maybe you just need an excuse though... Lol! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now you're cooking with gasoline! Atmos here I come!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Now you're cooking with gasoline! Atmos here I come!



Booom!!!
Now we talkin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Might as well get it fixed since it is free. I have the 809 also and it is 3 years old but still works fine. How old is yours?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Might as well get it fixed since it is free. I have the 809 also and it is 3 years old but still works fine. How old is yours?


 A little over 4 years old.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So, I've been researching AVR's and looking for opinions. I've got it narrowed down to three listed in order of how I'm leaning.
1. Denon X5200W
2. Marantz 7009
3. Yamaha 3040


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive always liked Denon for their looks. I never liked the porthole look of Marantz.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good list. You going new, or A4L? If it were me, I think I'd choose the marantz. Although it's useless, I love the porthole, and we both have a thing for blue lights! I have used an 8005 and it sounded excellent. They also get high marks all around. You have the emo too so, that's what I'd say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Also, they may sound good etc, I've never liked Yamaha's interface or their wording.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Good list. You going new, or A4L? If it were me, I think I'd choose the marantz. Although it's useless, I love the porthole, and we both have a thing for blue lights! I have used an 8005 and it sounded excellent. They also get high marks all around. You have the emo too so, that's what I'd say. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Aesthetically I do like the blue lights of the Marantz. I think it would match well with the existing gear. 1 and 2 are really 1a and 1b. Yes, I do plan on purchasing from A4L.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, 1a and 1b would be appt. tough call, but for me, I'd still go with the marantz. Even though I think they'd both be a win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Upon further review it looks as though the Marantz 7009 doesn't do DTS:X or HDCP 2.2? If I'm going to upgrade I might as well future proof as much as I can right? The 7010 is a substantial jump in price but might be worth it as it does all of the above. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I guessed i didn't notice that. Now's the time to future proof it if ya got the dough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I guessed i didn't notice that. Now's the time to future proof it if ya got the dough! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dough? Let's just say the finance committee (wife) isn't thrilled with the timing as we just got back from vacation. I would much rather future proof now rather than regret later. Her concern and justly founded is that this will be the catalyst for more upgrades. I currently have a 5.2 setup and to fully take advantage of Atmos I'd need to add speakers. Not to mention a 4K display and player. Which leads me to another question. Would I see any improvement on the audio front with my current setup with Atmos? I'm assuming no but having the Audyssey XT32 should gain me something over the XT I currently have.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't worry about 4K myself. When HDR becomes available, and affordable, I think that will be worth upgrading to. As for atmos? Everything I've seen points to yes. I don't have it, but somehow even the core tracks(without the atmos speakers in play) are awesome. I think you could put them in ceiling and be good.(WAF bonus lol) Btw, have you gotten a handle on the hearing issue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well, I wouldn't worry about 4K myself. When HDR becomes available, and affordable, I think that will be worth upgrading to. As for atmos? Everything I've seen points to yes. I don't have it, but somehow even the core tracks(without the atmos speakers in play) are awesome. I think you could put them in ceiling and be good.(WAF bonus lol) Btw, have you gotten a handle on the hearing issue ? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No, but my brain has adjusted and things don't sound as bad as they use to. I've just learned to live with it but I am at a point where I can watch movies and not be frustrated.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldn't go into the gory details of why you need the newest AVR and let ..... all things considered this is the best value for what "we" "need" right now ...... suffice.
Along with a sincere promise that this is all you need to spend right now.
Then you can work on getting more speakers in a few months.

If your wife is anything like mine she will drag you over the coals a little bit about wanting more stuff, and then climb on board to get it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jeff, are you going to get the Onkyo repaired?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> I wouldn't go into the gory details of why you need the newest AVR and let ..... all things considered this is the best value for what "we" "need" right now ...... suffice. Along with a sincere promise that this is all you need to spend right now. Then you can work on getting more speakers in a few months.


 It's a moot point now as I spent most of the evening researching with her by my side. The finance committee signed off on it. Now I just need to decide which one to get Marantz 6010 or 7010.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Jeff, are you going to get the Onkyo repaired?


 Yes at some point.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest if I was to buy a new receiver today Atmos/DTS-x would be the only reason to upgrade. Ive come to realize that the auto room EQ software is les of a concern for me. With my system having external amplification across the front all with its own EQ I can accomplish more doing it myself than audyessy can. 
I can actually understand Onkyo's decision to abandon doing any EQ on the front channels.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> To be honest if I was to buy a new receiver today Atmos/DTS-x would be the only reason to upgrade. Ive come to realize that the auto room EQ software is les of a concern for me. With my system having external amplification across the front all with its own EQ I can accomplish more doing it myself than audyessy can. I can actually understand Onkyo's decision to abandon doing any EQ on the front channels.


 Oh, I completely agree with you! I'm still a fan of Audyssey though and part of that is just me being lazy. Although Dirac is very intriguing. To me with Onkyo dropping it compounded with the HDMI issues makes it a no brainer. With the Denon and Marantz AVR's not only do I get Atmos/DTS:X they throw in Audyssey Platinum.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I ended up buying the A-3050 that I reviewed... has been a great receiver.

I must say, I'd give a careful look at an option that also has the Auro-3D add-on available. This might sound crazy, but I'd be tempted to (1) wire speakers that accommodates both Atmos and Auro...meaning, you wire speakers for both technologies...which means more speakers or (2) fewer speakers and experiment with positioning to reach a happy medium. 

Auro is a really cool technology.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I ended up buying the A-3050 that I reviewed... has been a great receiver. I must say, I'd give a careful look at an option that also has the Auro-3D add-on available. This might sound crazy, but I'd be tempted to (1) wire speakers that accommodates both Atmos and Auro...meaning, you wire speakers for both technologies...which means more speakers or (2) fewer speakers and experiment with positioning to reach a happy medium. Auro is a really cool technology.


 Auro is one of the reasons I'm still considering the Marantz 7010. It will support it at a later date for a fee. Sheesh, gonna be speakers everywhere with these formats!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on the Marantz sr7010. Atmos here I come! Woo Hoo!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That is awesome! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> That is awesome! Congrats Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Willis. It's going to be a bit before I can add the required speakers. Hopefully Atmos sounds better with my simple 5.2 setup.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

From what I remember, it seems to add more to a 5.x system than a 7.x system. Are you planning 5.2.4, or 5.2.2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> From what I remember, it seems to add more to a 5.x system than a 7.x system. Are you planning 5.2.4, or 5.2.2? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When that time comes I'll add 4 ceiling and 2 rears. I guess that configuration would be 7.2.4?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. 7.2.4! Going all in. Love it. I'm kinda jealous lol. I have 12 can lights and 2 A/C vents in my ceiling. I can't imagine how the conversation would go about adding 4 speakers! My mission is upgrading subs. At least they're already installed lol. Can't wait to hear how you like the marantz. Even before you go atmos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yep. 7.2.4! Going all in. Love it. I'm kinda jealous lol. I have 12 can lights and 2 A/C vents in my ceiling. I can't imagine how the conversation would go about adding 4 speakers! My mission is upgrading subs. At least they're already installed lol. Can't wait to hear how you like the marantz. Even before you go atmos. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have a tendency of doing that.  The snag is and will be the ceiling speakers. My wife wasn't thrilled when I told her we'd have to cut holes in the ceiling. At some point we'll be moving so I don't know how that's going to play out?


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

My 708 died and they repaired it and i had it back in a couple of weeks. I did however purchase a Marantz SR7007 from AC4less and am thrilled with it. I listed the 708 but got no offers so I am putting in my family room and keeping my old Denon for backup in case. 

I do love the new Marantz!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dougme57 said:


> My 708 died and they repaired it and i had it back in a couple of weeks. I did however purchase a Marantz SR7007 from AC4less and am thrilled with it. I listed the 708 but got no offers so I am putting in my family room and keeping my old Denon for backup in case. I do love the new Marantz!


 Not a single offer huh? Hopefully someone will offer something decent for my 809. I'm not sure what I'll ask have to do some research. Seems most of what I've read on the Marantz lineup is glowing.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I asked $250 for mine and listed it in several places. Not going to give it away so i am putting it back to work.

My main theater, 100" screen, projector and good speakers is a different animal with the Marantz, IMHO.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dougme57 said:


> I asked $250 for mine and listed it in several places. Not going to give it away so i am putting it back to work. My main theater, 100" screen, projector and good speakers is a different animal with the Marantz, IMHO.


 I don't need no help here getting fired up for its arrival!


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

JBrax said:


> So, I've been researching AVR's and looking for opinions. I've got it narrowed down to three listed in order of how I'm leaning.
> 1. Denon X5200W
> 2. Marantz 7009
> 3. Yamaha 3040


Congrats on the Marantz I use the 7702 processor which is similar, you will be very happy.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> I ended up buying the A-3050 that I reviewed... has been a great receiver.
> 
> I must say, I'd give a careful look at an option that also has the Auro-3D add-on available. This might sound crazy, but I'd be tempted to (1) wire speakers that accommodates both Atmos and Auro...meaning, you wire speakers for both technologies...which means more speakers or (2) fewer speakers and experiment with positioning to reach a happy medium.
> 
> Auro is a really cool technology.


I love Auro 3D, the other upmixers are good for music but not music IMO.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

JBrax said:


> I have a tendency of doing that.  The snag is and will be the ceiling speakers. My wife wasn't thrilled when I told her we'd have to cut holes in the ceiling. At some point we'll be moving so I don't know how that's going to play out?


I would not recommend ceiling speakers. You can use the universal speaker layout from D&M which is basically the same as the Auro 3D layout. My experience is that the speaker you choose for height channels is FAR more important than the codec you use. Get the matching book shelf for your bed channels and install them with brackets ( I use tall stands) high on the wall near the ceiling.
That is also the setup they use to demo DTS-X at the shows.:smile:

I think 4 of these are the matching set for your Klipsch, just try and get the matching series.
http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-RB-51...d=1457649816&sr=1-5&keywords=klipsch+rb-61+ii


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

witchdoctor said:


> I like the Marantz 7009, I have the 7702 which is similar only a processor. I personally like wide channels so would not get the Yammie but that's me. I would recommend you get Auro 3D upgrade.


 From what I've read DSU does an outstanding job of up mixing. Do you use it?


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

JBrax said:


> From what I've read DSU does an outstanding job of up mixing. Do you use it?


Yes I have used it but found it a little laid back in my system on movies. My height channels are on stands so I can move them for the true Atmos configuration. The height effect on DSU is there and I still prefer it to just 7.1 on movies. It just seems to lack in Dynamics on DSU. Native Atmos content on the other hand has plenty of dynamics, no problem there.

For music DSU is unlistenable,having instruments and voices coming down from above your head? No.

Auro on the other hand is excellent for movies and music. 

I think having real matching bookshelf as height channels is a better choice than either ceiling speakers are upfiring ones.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> It's a moot point now as I spent most of the evening researching with her by my side. The finance committee signed off on it. Now I just need to decide which one to get Marantz 6010 or 7010.


Awesome!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

witchdoctor said:


> Yes I have used it but found it a little laid back in my system on movies. My height channels are on stands so I can move them for the true Atmos configuration. The height effect on DSU is there and I still prefer it to just 7.1 on movies. It just seems to lack in Dynamics on DSU. Native Atmos content on the other hand has plenty of dynamics, no problem there. For music DSU is unlistenable,having instruments and voices coming down from above your head? No. Auro on the other hand is excellent for movies and music. I think having real matching bookshelf as height channels is a better choice than either ceiling speakers are upfiring ones.


 Those bookshelves would probably be a better fit I'm just maxed out on speaker space. The ones I have now dominate the room but I could maybe work something out. My question about DSU was directed more towards watching regular cable shows. From what I've read it does great with say 2.0 content.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've read dsu is pretty good too. Someday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I've read dsu is pretty good too. Someday... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was on the someday timeline but my Onkyo escalated things. Bittersweet.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> I was on the someday timeline but my Onkyo escalated things. Bittersweet.



That's usually how my upgrade path goes. One piece fails, I upgrade it. Or a piece fails in another system in the house I move one from the main system to it, then replace/upgrade. 
You hate to see good gear fail, but sometimes it works out for the better. Much better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear your getting a new toy!


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

JBrax said:


> Those bookshelves would probably be a better fit I'm just maxed out on speaker space. The ones I have now dominate the room but I could maybe work something out. My question about DSU was directed more towards watching regular cable shows. From what I've read it does great with say 2.0 content.


Yeah, it will be fine for that. I think these quintet speakers are small enough as an alternate and installed easily

http://www.klipsch.com/products/quintet-home-theater


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

witchdoctor said:


> Yeah, it will be fine for that. I think these quintet speakers are small enough as an alternate and installed easily http://www.klipsch.com/products/quintet-home-theater


 No, I like the rb-51 idea. I'm going to see if I can find a good deal on 6 of those. I don't know why I didn't think of that but thanks for the tip.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not heard the Hsu speakers (don't know dimensions either) but they are horn loaded and get good reviews.
They may be an alternative to RB51's depending on price/availability of the 51's.

I did audition a pair of RB51's in my home about 5 years ago.
I really liked them but they are pretty chunky and I ended up going with RS42's instead so they would fit above the doors.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> I have not heard the Hsu speakers (don't know dimensions either) but they are horn loaded and get good reviews. They may be an alternative to RB51's depending on price/availability of the 51's. I did audition a pair of RB51's in my home about 5 years ago. I really liked them but they are pretty chunky and I ended up going with RS42's instead so they would fit above the doors.


 Yes, I've noticed the availability is not what it once was on the 51's. At one time there was a plethora of B stock inventory on a couple of sights. I'll take a look at the HSU's and thanks for the suggestion Charlie.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish I had bought a pair of RB81's when they were closing them out but I kept making excuses and the minister of finance kept wanting to know where I was going to put them. Since I really didn't have an answer other than "somewhere" I never bought them.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

chashint said:


> I wish I had bought a pair of RB81's when they were closing them out but I kept making excuses and the minister of finance kept wanting to know where I was going to put them. Since I really didn't have an answer other than "somewhere" I never bought them.


I wish I bought a pair as well.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

JBrax said:


> Yes, I've noticed the availability is not what it once was on the 51's. At one time there was a plethora of B stock inventory on a couple of sights. I'll take a look at the HSU's and thanks for the suggestion Charlie.


I would recommend getting the same brand as your bed channels.

http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-RB-51...TF8&qid=1457751589&sr=8-1&keywords=klipsch+51


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

witchdoctor said:


> I would recommend getting the same brand as your bed channels.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-RB-51...TF8&qid=1457751589&sr=8-1&keywords=klipsch+51


I would agree and while I think those would be an ideal fit I need to find six of them. From my limited time looking they are getting harder to find.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

JBrax said:


> I would agree and while I think those would be an ideal fit I need to find six of them. From my limited time looking they are getting harder to find.


Just get one pair at at a time, you will see them come up on Amazon and Ebay as well as Audiogon. I guess you could get the 61's for bed channels instead of 51's if you found a good deal. Remember, you are going to live with these for a long time so no rush.


----------



## randallhill (Aug 19, 2013)

The HDMI board crapped out on my TX-NR3009 in December 2014 (bought in April 2012) I took it to the third party vendor in Elk Grove Village, IL and they replaced the HDMI board for free (in one day). Since the unit was under the "HDMI" warranty, Onkyo sent me all the packaging and free shipping labels. I chose to bring it in since the repair vendor was 15 miles from where I live. Anyway, the unit has worked flawlessly since the repair. It's free and relatively painless to get it repaired.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

randallhill said:


> The HDMI board crapped out on my TX-NR3009 in December 2014 (bought in April 2012) I took it to the third party vendor in Elk Grove Village, IL and they replaced the HDMI board for free (in one day). Since the unit was under the "HDMI" warranty, Onkyo sent me all the packaging and free shipping labels. I chose to bring it in since the repair vendor was 15 miles from where I live. Anyway, the unit has worked flawlessly since the repair. It's free and relatively painless to get it repaired.


 That's good to know that the process was seemless. I would always be looking over my shoulder for it to fail again. Deep down I wanted Atmos and 4K anyway.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It truly breaks my heart to see this thread reaching this many pages. While my experience with Onkyo was almost entirely positive give or take one TX-NR3007, I did eventually switch over to the Denon AVR-4520CI around 3 years ago.

While I did this almost solely due to the Preamp Only mode, I have been pleased. That said, my first 4520CI I purchased actually went to pot in the first 3 days and had to exchange it.

I do hope that Gibson or whomever else now owns Onkyo has gotten their stuff together as Onkyo has so much to offer provided they lock down their QC.

I hope all of you Shacksters are well. It has been around 2 years since posting here after literally spending around 30 hours a week on this website. In truth, spending that much time on here honestly caused me to burnout and I traded in my remote control for a tennis racquet.
God Bless,
Jack


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome back Jack! It's good to hear you're doing well.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

JBrax said:


> That's good to know that the process was seemless. I would always be looking over my shoulder for it to fail again. Deep down I wanted Atmos and 4K anyway.


I had similar experiences with my last two Onkyos, the 3007 and the 1010. Both had HDMI board failure at just over 2 years of age. Both were repaired for free under Onkyo's special HDMI warranty program. Not a bad deal. It's what came next that I'd be worried about.

Both units' Audyssey failed. The 3007 after just a few weeks and the 1010 after about a year. The thing is, the two units racked up four major failures after only 2500 hours of combined use based on my total projector runtime clock. That's one failure per 625 hours. 

It's really too bad, because otherwise I was happy with these units and the 3 other Onkyos I've owned. But I'll never buy from them again if this is the new norm.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its a sad situation that Onkyo has had so many failures, it appears when they moved operations to Malaysia quality control went down hill as my 805 (built in Japan) is still going strong after 10 years of uninterrupted service.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

What really worries me is many have had the failure again after warranty repair. That tells me they're slapping in the same board. You would think you'd at least get some type of upgraded board. I was more than satisfied with the 809 but had the itch to upgrade anyway. It just forced my hand. The real problem for Onkyo is many like me crossed them off the list when it came time to upgrade.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

> The real problem for Onkyo is many like me crossed them off the list when it came time to upgrade


Man did you hit the nail on the head! Just from the failures from other shacksters here, Onkyo is off my list until they can reinvent themselves. They had a great name for a while...scares me now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Man did you hit the nail on the head! Just from the failures from other shacksters here, Onkyo is off my list until they can reinvent themselves. They had a great name for a while...scares me now.


 I have no doubts they'll bounce back at some point. For the informed enthusiasts the HDMI failures will hurt them for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It saddens me to no end to keep on reading the same issues manifest with the Onkyos. Like Tony, my experience has been overwhelmingly positive. Unfortunately, it matters not when yours needs service.

I will say that my Denon AVR-4520CI has been a champ (knocked on wood before typing the sentence)
While HDMI is undeniably convenient, I often ponder whether or not the juice is worth the squeeze. Especially considering a major reason for the implementation is enhanced copyright control.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It saddens me to no end to keep on reading the same issues manifest with the Onkyos. Like Tony, my experience has been overwhelmingly positive. Unfortunately, it matters not when yours needs service.
> 
> I will say that my Denon AVR-4520CI has been a champ (knocked on wood before typing the sentence)
> While HDMI is undeniably convenient, I often ponder whether or not the juice is worth the squeeze. Especially considering a major reason for the implementation is enhanced copyright control.


Me, too. I loved my 3007 and 1010. I just can't keep giving them my business with their failure rate. The 4520ci was on my shortlist to replace the 3007. Might need to take another look at it now that the 1010 is done.


----------

